# 3 Weeks In



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok so its been about 3 and a half weeks since ive started my cycle, ive been using about 2 whole frozen shrimp and change them every 1-3 days depending on how strong the smell is.

Im still waiting on my test kit, and heater right now. So ive been cycling the 75g tank at room temp of about 20 C, with an eheim 2217. I will try to get params soon, but my question is

Is it normal for my water to be really cloudy since day 3 of the cycle, it hasn't shown much improvement.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

water params:

I used api 5 in one test strips at the lfs

ammo-0
nitrite - between 0 and 0.5 so its around .25
nitrate - around 60

and my ph has dropped to about 6.0

any suggestions?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you dont need to replace the shrimp just leave it in there. your water being cloudy is typical of a new tank. you still have a little left in the cycle as you still have nitrites.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The cloudy water is probably just from a bacterial bloom, as Tensa said, it's pretty normal for the cycling process


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yup...and x2 on leaving the shrimp in there...


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

alright, thats what i was thinking aswell, and as for the ph, once I do a water change will it bring the ph back up to my tap level of 6.5-7?

Im gonna leave the shrimp in there for now, is 1 enough? I dont want it to smell so bad.. and will the cloudiness clear up when the cycle is done? or will it just take time?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

activated carbon will take care of most of the smell...the cloudiness will clear up as long as you keep your nitrates low. high nitrates can lead to an algea bloom.

your tap water will buffer the water upwards to it's ph level, but the tank probably wont reach that ph. what kind of media, substrate, or decor do you have in your tank? something in your tank may be dropping your ph, but in all honesty, with a piranha, 6.0 should be in, or close to the acceptable range. what species is going in there?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont believe in the use of carbon anymore. a properly cycled/filter tank will not smell. 
when your tank has completed the cycle the water will clear up and the smell with dissipate. 
the ph dropping a little isnt uncommon. and will stabilize as well just continue testing and feel free to test it after a water change as well.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Tensa said:


> i dont believe in the use of carbon anymore. *a properly cycled/filter tank will not smell. *
> when your tank has completed the cycle the water will clear up and the smell with dissipate.
> the ph dropping a little isnt uncommon. and will stabilize as well just continue testing and feel free to test it after a water change as well.


that's true, however his tank is not completely cycled yet, thus creating a smell.

also


> I dont want it to smell so bad..


 is directly from the OP. i just offered him a viable solution to dealing with the smell, which is inevitable in cycling a tank.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i ment to phrase that differently lol i wasnt trying to say carbon wont work but more so was saying its better to just wait and let the tank naturally balance out since it is so close to being done with the cycle. i didnt mean to sound like a ass sorry. but i agree the carbon would stop the smell as OP requested.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for the input, the smell has been reducing a lot lately so i think I can bare with it for a a little longer.. the only thing i have in the tank right now is the substrate, im using turface pro league, Ive heard that it doesnt drop ph does anyone know any further info on that?

and im using an eheim 2217 with all the proper media


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

give it some more time. the cloudiness should take care of itself.

as for the cycle, another week or so and you should be good for fish. i would pick up a dozen or so zebra danions (inexpensive) and toss them in the tank this weekend.

This will ensure you have a continuous food source for your bacteria


----------

